# 95 loosing coolant



## 95maxstepdad (Jun 26, 2009)

ok, so im a bit confused and hoping someone can help. I have a 95max and it had been loosing coolant, but it was very slow and had been manageable until recently. The rate of loss as increased, but Im not sure where is is going other than in the front timing cover area. So, based on how I can see the waterpump is integrated into the motor block with the timing chain and WP drive on the other side, I cant really understand how a weephole would be present to allow a defective WP to be identified and the water/coolant not be dumped into the crankcase. In looking at how the replacement WPs are designed, I see a hole in the casting. I guess that aligns up with a passage in the block that vents to the outside? 

More Information for GATES 41164 

Any other _likely_ place I could be loosing coolant in the front timing cover area?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If coolant leaks out of the weep hole, it doesn't leak into the crankcase, but out through a spot on the side of the block in the area where the A/C compressor and alternator are mounted.


----------



## 95maxstepdad (Jun 26, 2009)

Any way to determine if thats where its coming from other than say dye? It just seems that there is no visible trail here for me to follow.

thanks. 

Any chance you could get me an image of the location of this outlet hole so I can at least see if thats where its currently originating? Is there any other hole or hose in that area that would only leak slightly? I guess Im looking for a little more certainty that this is the problem before I start ordering parts.


----------



## 95maxstepdad (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, its gone critical. Got a call last night a little after dark. The max had shutdown and would not restart. I tried to get a look at it (on an access road with no lights) but could only confirm that water is not being maintained and is basically pouring out of the block (in the timing cover area) as fast as it is put in. Car will only turn over very slowly. Gonna have it flat bedded to a local guy for prognosis. Just put brakes on all 4 corners and a new master cyl last week. :-/


----------

